# EPC cut my cruise control off and then check engine light came on.



## G_T_I2008 (Mar 1, 2012)

So i was on a road trip yesterday in my 2.5L jetta 6 sp auto and i was 350 miles in and the cruise was on since we got onto the highway, set at 80 mph and then all the sudden the EPC light comes on and the cruise control shuts off, i get to my destination shortly after and turn the car off...i turn it back on and the check engine light comes on and i hit the throttle and it wouldnt let me go passed about 2,000 rpms and i took for a quick test drive and i couldnt even get up a small hill... i then i popped my hood and unplugged the MAF sensor and it let me go up to 4,000 rpms, so i was able to get onto the highway and only go 78-90 mph(if i had hills). This morning i turn the car on to take it to shop and the EPC light turned off as i put it into drive, but the check engine light is still on and everything that it wouldnt let me do i could do again, floor it, spin tires, i actually had power. if anyone could give me some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## r_bt (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd start with getting that CEL code read.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Your car went into limp mode if you couldnt rev over 2k. Its to help protect the engine from being damaged or anything else going wrong by revving like it normaly would. Idk why you unpluged the MAF sensor tho, prolly not your problem. Also, you shouldnt of driven it at highway speed after it went into limp mode. You could of possibly damaged parts of the engine depending on what the problem is but from what you described I doubt it. Just an Fyi if it ever happens again. Deffinately find out what code its throwing tho and get it fixed.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

This exact event happened to me while I was in Florida. There was a heavy rainstorm which I think contributed to the problem. I was on the freeway and it wouldn't rev just like yours, so I managed to get to an exit ramp and slowly limp into a gas station. After stopping the engine and waiting for a few minutes, I started it again and it was OK. Never had a problem since.


----------

